# Studying in Taiwan



## Mutsuki (11 mo ago)

Hey guys,

can you apply to multiple universities in Taiwan as an international student?

The law says:



> Article 4
> An international student applying to study at an educational institution in Taiwan in accordance with the provisions of the two previous articles is limited to only applying once [English note: a person may apply to more than one educational institution, but if one of these applications is successful and they then study in Taiwan, they cannot subsequently apply to study at another educational institution for a course at that level]


- Regulations Regarding International Students Undertaking Studies in Taiwan

What exactly does that mean, because some universities exlude the note in their guidelines? So I can apply to more than one university, but can't switch my studies, or apply to a new Bachelors program ever again?

Any experts or locals?

I'm probably gonna apply to multiple universities anyways, because I don't intend to fail or quit. Better have a chance then setting your bets on one horse and go out empty handed.


----------



## sierra pedraja (11 mo ago)

I did _shrug_ I got in to one and got silent rejections from some of them. Came from the states.


----------



## Springofwater (10 mo ago)

Hi,

I am also hoping to start studying in Taiwan this year. I understood that rule to mean that you couldn't be enrolled on more than one course at the same time, but that you could apply to multiple universities and courses. I applied to a couple of universities and got an admission letter from one university. 

I suppose that once you have got an admission letter from a university course that you definitely want to participate in, you could just let the others know that you will not be studying on their courses.

What do you know about the visa and entry process to Taiwan? I suppose it may change again between now and when I actually need to leave.... I hope that the 2 week hotel quarantine won't be necessary by the summer!

Good luck with your studies!


----------

